
How do I choose ML model? - xer
I have data and a have a problem. What are the best practices when deciding on what type of model to use for a specific problem? Flowcharts? Any no-brainers? Trial and error?
======
xor_null
Microsoft provides a few hints how to choose a ML algorithm depending on the
prediction problem (regressio, classification, etc).

[http://download.microsoft.com/download/A/6/1/A613E11E-8F9C-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/A/6/1/A613E11E-8F9C-424A-B99D-65344785C288/microsoft-
machine-learning-algorithm-cheat-sheet-v6.pdf)

~~~
xer
Very nice cheat sheet!

